# Switzerland opens drive in 'sex boxes' to make prostitution safer



## Saishin (Aug 18, 2013)

> They look like shelters for hikers in a national park, but these wooden sheds in Switzerland have a rather less innocent purpose ? they provide a discreet location for men to have sex with prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a joke right  

...


Right?


----------



## Saishin (Aug 18, 2013)

Fiona said:


> This is a joke right
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


No it isn't


----------



## Fiona (Aug 18, 2013)

Saishin said:


> No it isn't



Jesus :sanji


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2013)

That sign


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2013)

All this discrimination against non drivers.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 18, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> All this discrimination against non drivers.



Those racists


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 18, 2013)

Who would want to have sex in such a place if there are already other people having sex nearby?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Who would want to have sex in such a place if there are already other people having sex nearby?



The proximity of other people having sex is not much different from a brothel, or depending on where you live, any appartment complex


----------



## muishot (Aug 18, 2013)

I like and fully support this idea.  If we can take the pimps out of prostitutions so that the girls can get the all money they work hard for is a good thing.  Also, these girls need to be protected by the law.  The US should do the same.  Maybe I should move to Switzerland someday.  It's between Canada and Switzerland now.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 18, 2013)

You know it isn't too terribly hard to at least... provide a closable door...

with how typically ugly a lot of pros are, I wouldn't want to be seen getting it on with them.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The proximity of other people having sex is not much different from a brothel, or depending on where you live, any appartment complex



Yeah, but with these boxes you can clearly see and hear them 

I don't know how people who buy prostitutes like their sex, but unless they're avid swingers, this could be kind of a mood killer.


----------



## Spock (Aug 18, 2013)

Some night owls late walks will get interesting from now on.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 18, 2013)

both awesome and hilarious. lmao


----------



## Fran (Aug 18, 2013)

excellent move switzerland!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 18, 2013)

Presumably the 40 designated spots would somehow be permit controlled. Doesn't that just make the government the new pimps? That's some next level public funding...


----------



## Bishop (Aug 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KUJE2xs-RE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 18, 2013)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Presumably the 40 designated spots would somehow be permit controlled. Doesn't that just make the government the new pimps? That's some next level public funding...



Looks like someone doesn't know what a pimp is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 18, 2013)

The Swiss are ahead if their time.


----------



## Thor (Aug 18, 2013)

This is a joke right????


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol I wouldn't even fuck a clean and respectable chick in those boxes much less a prostitute O-o 

I mean seriously couldn't you at least make it a little shack? Ffs.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 18, 2013)

Well that is very nice of them
Too bad we can't get rid of prostitution all together


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 18, 2013)

Subarashii said:


> Well that is very nice of them
> Too bad we can't get rid of prostitution all together



You wouldn't be saying that when you go broke. Since by then you'd look a little too old for gold digging.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 18, 2013)

What the fuck Switzerland?  Why would they take something that's unnavoidable, potentially disastrous in an unregulated environment, potentially harmless in a regulated environment, and regulate it?  

This is a joke right?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Lol I wouldn't even fuck a clean and respectable chick in those boxes much less a prostitute O-o
> 
> I mean seriously couldn't you at least make it a little shack? Ffs.



But then at what point does it reach the status of love hotel, a bed with a/c and a shower.


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 18, 2013)

Ceria said:


> But then at what point does it reach the status of love hotel, a bed with a/c and a shower.



These people are adventurers of sex, they don't want a bed and a shower to wash away the shame, they just want a quickie by the side of the road where everyone can see and hear them.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 18, 2013)

This is actually a good idea.


----------



## Aeiou (Aug 18, 2013)

Inspirational Switzerland


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Aug 18, 2013)

Well it could be worse. Funny.


----------



## P-X 12 (Aug 18, 2013)

You'd think they'd spend just that little bit of extra cash to build a third wall. 

Or maybe something that resembles an actual facility (not a high-class one, but something actually functional).

That sign gets me every time I look at it, though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuck Bitches.
Get Money.


----------



## navy (Aug 18, 2013)

afgpride said:


> What the fuck Switzerland?  Why would they take something that's unnavoidable, potentially disastrous in an unregulated environment, potentially harmless in a regulated environment, and regulate it?
> 
> This is a joke right?



Next thing you know, they will make weed legal.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2013)

What if they partnered with a fast food chain, providing sex and food on a drive thru basis.

They could call it, Sex in a Box.


----------



## hadou (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder why they did not build a four-walled room. Kind of a weird design.


----------



## navy (Aug 18, 2013)

hadou said:


> I wonder why they did not build a four-walled room. Kind of a weird design.



Actually, your write. Must be a cost thing.


----------



## morgaine4 (Aug 18, 2013)

muishot said:


> I like and fully support this idea.  If we can take the pimps out of prostitutions so that the girls can get the all money they work hard for is a good thing.  Also, these girls need to be protected by the law.  The US should do the same.  Maybe I should move to Switzerland someday.  It's between Canada and Switzerland now.



Yeah, prostitution should be legalized, unionized and regulated.  The way it's set-up (in the US at least) is that often times girls (often underage, teen girls) who escape from the pimps and find their way to the cops are arrested.  And we need to do something about the CPS-prostitution pipeline as well.

Now, as to the boxes...well they don't seem to offer much privacy, do they?


----------



## Babby (Aug 18, 2013)

So it's not in Florida.


----------



## navy (Aug 19, 2013)

Atlas Flame said:


> So it's not in Florida.



Hey...shut your 15 year old ass up. Wont be long till these arrive in Florida.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 19, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What if they partnered with a fast food chain, providing sex and food on a drive thru basis.
> 
> They could call it, Sex in a Box.



*Noms Burger King while sitting next to prostitute* 

Prostitute-Uh are we gonna do it? 

*Lol no I just came here cause it was the closest Burger King ;P* 

+Reps for the first person to make a hilarious stfu bitch and go make me a whopper joke 8U


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## janesmlo (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's a good idea but the boxes aren't very good no privacy at all


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Fuck Bitches.
> Get Money.



Except it's Fuck Bitches

Lose Money


----------



## LesExit (Aug 27, 2013)

I.....have...no problems with this :33


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2013)

Fiona said:


> This is a joke right
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



When you actually think about it, this could be a good idea, particularly because prostitutes would no longer be abused by Pimps who take unreasonable amounts of money from the women, leaving them with almost nothing. By regulating it, this problem can be overcome and women won't be exploited as much. You could also look at this as a further step toward the elimination of prostitution altogether.



afgpride said:


> What the fuck Switzerland?  Why would they take something that's unnavoidable, potentially disastrous in an unregulated environment, potentially harmless in a regulated environment, and regulate it?
> 
> This is a joke right?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2013)

Unreasonable?  Hoes don't get to decide how much of a profit they get.  Pimps take as much as a pimp wants.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 27, 2013)

The idea at least is good.


----------

